# Harbor Freight Link Belt



## YoungestSon

Nice to Know. There is one about 5 minutes from my house. I'll have to check it out.

Thanks,


----------



## TelescopeMaker

Next on my list, thanks!


----------



## swampjack80

I bought a link belt from harbor freight as well for my band saw. I don't see where a more expensive belt could do anything differently. It does what it does…turns pulleys and limits vibration. I've read where the cheaper belts may wear a little faster than a premium belt, but at this price i can go through about 5 belts before I would spend what a single premium belt would cost. Good find on your belt and keep HF in mind for tools. I don't generaly buy anything with a motor from there, although I've read good reviews about some of their power tools, but they have a lifetime warranty on alll hand tools so you can't beat that.


----------



## lovinmrv

...ditto…

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1702


----------



## Rick_Boyett

It's always good to get reviews about HF products. So hit and miss with them..


----------



## ChuckC

The belt from HF is supplied by Jason Industrial, made in the USA. At $4.80/foot not bad.


----------



## Dryfly

Thanks for report, Chuck. I sometimes wonder if I should consider changing my "multiple-ribbed" rubber belt that came with my Rigid TS2424 with a link belt. Any thoughts? Also, did HF have the pulleys for the link belt?


----------



## ChuckC

I didn't notice pulleys but these worked out for me.


----------



## Viking

Chuck;

We did an "un-scientific" test on a 1980's Craftsman TS we were refurbishing about 3 months ago. The standard v-belt that was on it had taken a shape from sitting with weight of the motor on it and the saw had a vibration that was resonent with the housing. We first tried a Gates Power belt (one with the cogs on the inside) and this almost completely eliminated the vibration. Next we tried the red link belt and the difference was only a very slight improvement over the Gates Tri Power belt. The great thing is that the Gates will not take a shape and it was about $6 at the local auto parts store.

http://www.royalsupply.com/store/pc/GPT-AX40-1094p36327.htm

We have since tried the HF link belt and can't find any diffrence between it and the red link belts.

Good Luck.


----------



## ChuckC

A while back I replaced the stock belt on my TS with a V-belt I got from an auto supply store. It's not made of rubber and it doesn't get deformed either. I'm not sure what the material is but the outside is some sort of fabric. It works great and didn't cost more than $10.


----------



## ChuckC

I don't think it's for an automobile. I remember the packaging saying something about electric fans. I told the sales guy it was for a TS and he recommended this. My garage is my shop and even the cold winters don't affect it. The brand is Dayco, I think. The color is white like some sort of fabric??


----------



## Ken90712

I read this article sometime ago that taks in detail on the differance of the two types of link belts. Very intersting. I have one on my V drum sander from Stock Room Supply and love it. I plan on buying one for my table saw as well. Here is the article for anyone that is interested.

http://www.paragoncode.com/shop/link_belts/


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, the AccuLink belts are USA made as well. I have a few of them, mostly because they were in stock when I went to get them, and the Power Twist weren't. The price difference between the two is somewhat minor, so it's kind of a wash. My biggest thing is I HAD to replace a belt, and had to get back working that day, (I did something stupid to a belt…), and Rockler didn't have any belts in stock (or was it Woodcraft, it was so long ago I don't remember…) So I grabbed the ones from HF and have been fine with them…

Before proceeding to trash HF as being all Chinese junk, check the facts on individual products. The Accu Link belts, Goodyear air hoses etc… are actually typically high quality products made in the U.S.A. HF is a retailer, and sells what they can make a few bucks on… Most of the time it's low cost imported stuff, but sometimes it's the same domestic stuff sold elsewhere, just at a lower markup… So shop wisely…


----------



## NBeener

I'm curious.

I've got this sort of belt on my short list for machine upgrades.

What sort of woodworking machines should we consider, when looking at link belt replacement.

The obvious ones that came to MY mind, and that ARE in MY shop include:

Band Saw
Jointer
Drill Press
Table Saw

But what about things like planers, and … what other machines ?

These link belts-whichever brand you choose-seem like fairly inexpensive upgrades, and with zero downside.

What other machines should I, or others, consider, when evaluating them ?

TIA !


----------



## ChuckC

I posted a review on the product based on the performance of the product itself, regardless of it's origin. Any speculation performed on assumption is at the risk of the poster.


----------



## ChuckC

Beener, anything with a V-belt should be considered.


----------



## ChuckC

"Harbor Freight Link Belt" is the name of a product, which is what I reviewed. Just because it came from HF we can't assume the product came from China. I think we can agree that a lot of their stuff does but not all, like we've seen here.
It really isn't important. The belt works well and I paid a lot less for it than other WW supply stores.


----------



## ClayandNancy

I bought the link belt from Hartville Tool, I read the post by Chuckc, I 'm wondering, do I have to get special pulleys for my Delta TS to make the belt work?


----------



## ClayandNancy

Thanks CharlieL thought i was going to have to pry open the wallet again. The only time I notice vibration in myTS is after it has sat for a long time. Right now I' m building a new extension table around the entire saw, pics to come soon, and thought now would be the time to change the belt.


----------



## MikeGager

just got one of these belts for my ridgid bandsaw. it made a HUGE difference. plan on getting another one for my drill press when i have some extra cash


----------



## rareair

Grizzly sells a 3/8 inch wide belt narrower than the standard 1/2 inch . I found this to fit better in some pulleys. It is snug down in the grove rather than on top. I have mostly Powermatic but my drill press is Delta and 3/8 inch is what I used.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Power-Twist-V-Belt-3-8-x-2-m/T21991


----------



## Ben79

I love my link belts, table saw and jointer.


----------

